

Be on a plane - chegra
https://medium.com/@xyzgra/be-on-a-plane-ca360a2a2f59

======
noonespecial
This seems to a positive function that religion provides for a lot of people.
The ability to say "I've done what I can, its in God's hands now", or more
colloquially, "pray towards heaven, but row towards shore".

